# Video: Slow Trolling Goggle Eyes for Sailfish (with underwater shots)



## FLnewfisher (Jan 2, 2007)

Made it out of Palm Beach (FL) on saturday for some sailfish action. We went 2 for 3. Also got another chance to use my new Canon HF200 HD camcorder. 

Here is the link to the video:

http://www.vimeo.com/9275691


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Sweet!*

Nice vid man. I was down in Miami last February on the Double D and we caught 7 sails 1 king 1 blackfin 1 dolphin and an untold number of bonita using kites. I will be back.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Great Video! I've been thinking about the Canon Vixia HF200 as my first HD camcorder. What housing did you use to film underwater. I like the picture quality, and I think the HF200 is what I'm going to buy when I get around to it.

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## FLnewfisher (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice work down in Miami! 

Ryan - I have a Canon WP-V1 underwater housing for the HF200. Very happy with the setup. I also use a 67mm wide angle lens that attaches to the WP-V1 - I really recommend the wide angle lens.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

FLnewfisher said:


> Nice work down in Miami!
> 
> Ryan - I have a Canon WP-V1 underwater housing for the HF200. Very happy with the setup. I also use a 67mm wide angle lens that attaches to the WP-V1 - I really recommend the wide angle lens.


Thanks for the information. Whew, the housing costs almost as much as the camcorder. Tigerdirect has the camcorder for $549 and Amazon has the housing for $395. Pricey, but worth it I'd imagine. Thanks again for the info..


----------



## kingchaser34 (Jan 20, 2009)

Nice!! i gotta take a trip down there looks real fun


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

What a blast! Thanks for the great shots.. Underwater shots rule!


----------

